# Limbert Rocking Chair



## Epatricknlw (Aug 26, 2010)

Well i have come to a project where the client, person i am making it for, does know what kind of wood she wants for the rocker. So i thought it would be fun and cool to hear everyones thoughts on the topic and if i like one use it either for her or make one for my self. 

The project is an Arts and Crafts style Limbert Rocker with inlays in the front legs and arm rest. There will be a cusioned seat. the room color is a light green walls and white molding, accents of wrought iron material. 

Anyway have fun and be creative remember the inlays and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Most of them seem to be built with oak, stained dark, with at least a portion or most of it being quarter sawn. Then there is Cherry, also stained dark. So if she's the type that likes to stick with tradition, maybe that's the avenue to explore. 

She doesn't sound like a traditionalist though with green walls and wrought iron accents. Sounds like she likes to spread her wings a little sp help her take flight.

Build it with Mesquite, and inlay some wrought iron in the legs letting them be a little proud not flush. That will give it dimension and character. For the arms skip the turquoise; seems like everyone who builds something with Mesquite has to inlay some turquoise at one time or another. I've seen so much if it that it looks cheesy to me now. For the arms go for contrast - avoid anything dark we have enough of that. Inlay them with some Holly to really set the wood and black iron off. Maybe even some thin accent strips bordering the iron in the legs too. 

I'd suggest Honey Mesquite vs Mexican Mesquite so the wood isn't too dark. Be creative with the design of the Holly inlays, don't just use straight kerf-sized strips of wood. Make them mirror in some way the moderate wriggly curves associated with wrought iron. Mesquite is a rich, expensive-looking wood (because it is expensive usually) and with the iron and Holly I think it fit into her motif but also would be neutral enough to allow her to change the color and remove the wrought iron (as women are apt to do every year) and the chair would still fit in with any route she takes. 


I didn't suggest Honey Mesquite because it's what I sell. I have enough for your project but I am actually down to having just enough for a honey-do project I've been assigned to by the queen bee. 





.


----------



## Epatricknlw (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the thought of mesquite, and i didnt think about the use of wrought iron in the design but I like it. I am glad i posted this idea to be kicked around.


----------

